# Finishing Room



## GuyK (Mar 26, 2007)

Good Morning fellow LJ's. I am in the process of building a finishing room in the shop at the farm. It will be 11ft x 10ft with 9ft ceilings, so there is plenty of room for what I am going to finishing. But I do want some input from all concerning what they would put in a room like this if they had the opportunity. I want to make sure as I do this, I have everything covered and don't come to the end saying " I should have done that or put that in also". 
Thanks for your input.


----------



## jcsterling (Aug 1, 2008)

explosion proof exhaust unit.


----------



## snowdog (Jul 1, 2007)

Sounds like fun. I am thinking of doing a small one in my basement.


----------



## DIYaholic (Jan 28, 2011)

1) Have "Clean" filtered air blow into the room. This creates positive pressure inside the room and blows contaminents out of the room as oppossed to sucking them into the room. Can you say "Fish Eyes"?

2) Install enough lighting of the correct color/intensity to illuminate ALL sides of piece being finished. Multiple height/directional lighting. (Ex.3' high wall lighting will help illuminate under overhangs) Eliminate shadows!

3) Lighting fixtures need to be sealed from explosive fumes!!!

4) Make sure door entrance is large enough for potential LARGE pieces to be finished.

That's all I can think of for now. I plan on building a finishing booth in my soon to be workshop. Good luck with yours.


----------



## BillWhite (Jul 23, 2007)

Yep! DIY said it. Air exchange is a MUST. Do you have to deal with VOC issues where you work? Will you need to install filters on the exhaust side of the set up. Also, try hard to prevent the air flow from creating strong air currents that might interfere with spraying. Heating/cooling? Gotta think about that.
What type finishes will ya use? Any conversion finishes might have some special need.
I do know that Sherwin Williams has tech services available if ya should need 'em when using their products.
Bill


----------

